# Blue Green Algae explosion



## Jen (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi all. 

A few weeks ago, I noticed a big of BGA starting on some wood. I scraped and vacuumed it all up, but it kept coming back. This past week it has just exploded, going from a few spots to a full on blanket and starting to migrate onto some plants and to the other side of the tank on the filter inlet pipe near the surface. 

Stats:
55 gal, ~1wpg. Dosing with flourish once a week. Injecting co2
Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 20
pH 7.6
kH - reading 4, but its been off for 10 hours now, so I know that's not accurate. It's normally a 6, and pH is normally a 7.2

Currently housing 6 Angels, 2 khuli loaches, 6 panda corys, 3 ottos, amano shrimp and 20 harlequins. 

Can anyone give me some pointers? I was expecting my nitrates to be super low, but they are right where they always are. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Details on lights and how long you have them on. How's the flow in the tank? Plant mass? Photos?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

It's a bioload issue. You need to get your nutrients under control.

Since BGA can cover plants, you need to use floating or emersed plants for nutrient export. Try some duckweed, frogbit, salvinia, or willow branches.

You said that your light is 1 wpg, is that normal fluorescent, or T5HO, or LED? If it's normal fluorescent, the light is too low for most plants. Consider upgrading your light.


----------

